# Halloween Already?



## kaylabella (Sep 28, 2010)

I decided to start trying out looks to do for Halloween!
This is the first that I call Living Dead Girl!
Sorry the pics aren't too quality, I only have my webcam at hand!

Products Used:
UDPP
MAC Push the Edge Pigment
Urban Decay es in Perversion
MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Slick Black gps
Nyx Sapphire Eyeliner
Korres Blue Petrol Eyeliner


----------



## xbuttonsx (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW! That looks damn good!


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you so much! ;D


----------



## fintia (Sep 28, 2010)

great job!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 28, 2010)

That's awesome. I love the contouring and the lips.


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome! The 2nd picture was great! =)


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 29, 2010)

looks great i just say nickylus tutorial on this look great recreation


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 29, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_looks great i just say nickylus tutorial on this look great recreation_

 
Thanks! I love Nickylus!


----------



## jjjenko (Sep 29, 2010)

this is soo cooool!


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 29, 2010)

I looooooooooooove the 1st pic!  It's like an Illamasqua visual.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks awesome! The dark eyes with your eye color is amazing... And that shade of blue on your lips is absolutely killer.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I looooooooooooove the 1st pic!  It's like an Illamasqua visual._

 
I agree!

This look is awesome, I love it - good job indeed!


----------



## marilyn_m (Sep 29, 2010)

scary..


----------



## Soeth23 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love this! The last picture is awesome, haha!


----------



## daniela_24 (Sep 29, 2010)

thats great girl


----------



## dewinter (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! Im also testing stuff for Halloween alredy. Its just so fun


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome Job I love Halloween and Halloween looks! This one is great!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awsome job!


----------



## MissResha (Sep 30, 2010)

that is freakishly gorgeous!! i LOVE it!! come do mine next LOL


----------



## equiworks (Sep 30, 2010)

You look crazy.


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

hahaha love it!


----------



## pinkita (Oct 1, 2010)

great job! the lips are awesome!!


----------



## jess2302 (Oct 1, 2010)

i love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make it look fierce lol...


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

oh wow! pulled off nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## User67 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, I love this!


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 4, 2010)

Love it... especially the lips


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 5, 2010)

Umm, this is awesome...that is all!! <3


----------



## aboe (Oct 5, 2010)

I really love it! Great job!


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Well done!!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 8, 2010)

Scary AND pretty!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

